# What is a normal resting respiration rate



## Dawn Buffunarda (Aug 2, 2008)

*:-\" *
*Could someone please tell me what the normal resting respiration rate would be for a 3 & 1/2 month old GSD pup?*

*My pup seems to me to have a very high resting respiration rate. It's 115. Everytime I take him to the vet he is 2 wound up for her to get a correct rate. She continues to assure me that his heart and lungs sound fine. I've never had a GSD puppy that had that high of Resting rate. :-k *

*Thanks,*
*Rukatrainer*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dawn Buffunarda said:


> *:-\" *
> *Could someone please tell me what the normal resting respiration rate would be for a 3 & 1/2 month old GSD pup?*
> 
> *My pup seems to me to have a very high resting respiration rate. It's 115. Everytime I take him to the vet he is 2 wound up for her to get a correct rate. She continues to assure me that his heart and lungs sound fine. I've never had a GSD puppy that had that high of Resting rate. :-k *
> ...



Here are the numbers for breaths per minute (respiration rate), heartbeat, etc.:

http://www.vetinfo4dogs.com/dognorm.html


----------



## Dawn Buffunarda (Aug 2, 2008)

*Thanks Connie,*
*:?: *
*My Vet says the heart rate is just fine. I have counted his resting respiration rate at 115 breaths in 60 seconds. I have waited till he is sound asleep and have counted 3 times with the same number of breaths per minute? This seems very fast to me.*
*Any advice would be great:? *

*Any advise?*


----------

